

Moon illusion - ajhai
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_illusion

======
uslic001
If you look at the moon on the horizon upside down through your legs the
illusion that it is large goes away.

~~~
varunrau
Now you're just trying to make me look silly!

~~~
uslic001
You may look silly but it works.

------
todd2012
Back when I was an MIT undergrad in the early 1970's I got a ride back to
eastern New York for Thanksgiving or Christmas break with several other MIT
students. That evening, the moon appeared very large, and I mentioned it was
just an illusion. (I had read the July, 1962 issue of Scientific American
growing up and knew about the illusion--it was the cover story.) Try as I
might, I could not convince the others in the car that it was an illusion.

